# Does anyone suffer from Rosacea?



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

I suffer from Rosacea as did my brother.  Would like to know what others use that might be effective. I use a cream at night called Dermalex Rosacea treatment. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2020)

I had it on my cheeks for a few years and used a prescription gel called MetroGel (it also comes in a prescription cream form, too) that kept it under control.

Then it just faded away and I haven't had a problem with it since.

W.C. Fields' lumpy red nose came from rosacea, not drinking.  Drinking sometimes does aggravate rosacea, though, as does being in the sun.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

No W C Fields , no problem with drink, but sun is a nightmare. Thanks for that jujube. Didn't know it could fade away. I got the impression one had it for life. It actually first started when I went swimming and the chlorine affected me and I looked like a beetroot. Can't swim in chlorine pools. My brother had it and when he went out it the sun.............. thanks again appreciate your response


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

Bumpin' this up for any more responses.. ( sorry I can't help Treacle)


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bumpin' this up for any more responses.. ( sorry I can't help Treacle)


Thanks Hollydolly


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

I read once W.C. Fields said on his death bed something to the effect "If only I did not drink so much."


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

@Treacle
Family member had it; was advised by good dermatologist to use Prosacea, a topical (medicated rosacea)  gel with bit of sulphur as the active ingredient.
I don't know how well it worked. Might be worth a try.

I noticed that sometimes when theirs appeared to be all in one small area, that direct warm soaks, and bit of antibiotic cream applied, repeatedly for a few days, actually helped clear theirs,
which perhaps meant that it wasn't _always_ due to the Rosacea.  Or that it was a combined problem.  I'm not sure.

No drinking in that case either.  But sun , yes.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Treacle
> Family member had it; was advised by good dermatologist to use Prosacea, a topical (medicated rosacea)  gel with bit of sulphur as the active ingredient.
> I don't know how well it worked. Might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaila for responding. I will check it out.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I read once W.C. Fields said on his death bed something to the effect "If only I did not drink so much."


Read some of his quotes and I think he was a hard drinker, a number of his quotes make reference to drink!!

'I cook with wine, sometimes I even add it to the food'


----------



## Treacle (Aug 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Treacle
> Family member had it; was advised by good dermatologist to use Prosacea, a topical (medicated rosacea)  gel with bit of sulphur as the active ingredient.
> I don't know how well it worked. Might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


@Kaila  Just wanted to let you know I bought Prosacea from Amazon.com and I think it is working. There is definitely a difference. Thank you so much Kaila. I don't suppose you know what is good to reverse the signs of ageing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you so much for telling me, that my passing along that suggestion, is helping you!
@Treacle 

hmmmm...I will think on that next question of yours there.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Kaila. I don't suppose you know what is good to reverse the signs of ageing!!!



I tried, but I haven't come up with any ideas, for that, Treacle.... Sorry!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I tried, but I haven't come up with any ideas, for that, Treacle.... Sorry!


Thanks for trying @Kaila .  Guess I'm doing better with my wrinkles than this little pooch


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes, @Treacle 
Compared to that little guy, I'm looking pretty good!

And as I ponder, he's actually cute that way, so *mayyyyyy-be...... we are too?  *


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2020)

Back in the summer, I had rosacea that lasted about 3 months, on my cheeks. Never tried any product, and it went away by itself. I thought it was hormonal.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

www.aocd.org/page/Rosacea

www.everydayhealtth.com/rosecea/

www.dermatologytimes.com/clinical/rosacea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosacea


----------

